# which kind of sand?



## rompower (Aug 14, 2004)

Hello

I'd like to know which size of sand I need. Big granular or really really fine sand ?
Cuz I want to put a substrat for plant under the sand...

Thanks


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

use either.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

get the real fine textured sand..it will pass through you impeller in your filter more easily :nod:

ive looked in my canister and had about an inch of sand in it..and so far my motor still is running perfect


----------



## rompower (Aug 14, 2004)

hi Ntcaribe...

REAL fine? like under 1mm of diameter by granular? 
it's like.. damn.. too small to tell a one mm








but.. if it's work.. i'll full my 180 gallons









and between... do you know a good mix for plant? i am new to this method so I don't know how to deal with it too much









I will try to post a picture.. as soon as I get my kodak back.

Thanks


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

I've read mixed reviews, on the Predatory Fish board I saw some posts about how really fine sand got kicked up very easily, which then got sucked up into their filter and damaged their impellers.


----------



## rompower (Aug 14, 2004)

hi Insomnia... Yes that's why I am asking about the minimum size









I heard about "sanding sand" grade 1... 
I will call few companies tomorrow to get some information.

Thanks 4 helping!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

hey,my sand is very fine and when it gets kicked up it drops back fast

and if it ever gets sucked up into your filter it wont damage it....ive cleaned out about an inch of sand and my impeller works fine

its also nice and soft for the piranhas(not that it matters)


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i use fool filter sand


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

I use play sand... its a golden yellow color and my filters only a lil dirty and my p loves it but its in my 10 gallon Hospital so but it looks great and my filters still running so...


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

Niche said:


> i use fool filter sand


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to tank and equipment questions


----------



## rompower (Aug 14, 2004)

I will try in my 25 gal. first.. I'll see what's happen with that sand









NtCaribe.. What is the brand of your filter?

Thx!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

go to home depot and get some "quickcreate play sand" for cheap


----------

